# Nuther Akorn Cook



## Paymaster (Jun 4, 2015)

I did some thick boneless chops and grilled veggie salad on the Akorn tonite.


----------



## Caslon (Jun 5, 2015)

Damn!  And everything came out the same doneness?  That's rare for me when I've attempted that.  I'm checking out that Akron on Google. I've never heard of it.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 5, 2015)

Excellent! Did you brine the chops? I have to get an elevated grate set up for my Egg. Keep on cookin!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 5, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Excellent! Did you brine the chops? I have to get an elevated grate set up for my Egg. Keep on cookin!


I marinated the chops for two hours in McCormick's Garlic Herb Wine marinade. The Akorn comes with the extender rack. Mighty handy device.
The Akorn that I have came from Lowe's at $299.00 and is insulated steel and very portable. The great thing about all Kamado style cookers is their versatility in that they can cook at various heat ranges and hold their temp for long periods of time and have a very conservative charcoal use. My record so far is 32 hours of continuous cooking at 250* on one load of lump. 
Thanks Y'all
http://www.discusscooking.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 5, 2015)

Where's the nuther?  I didn't see it... is it red meat?



Looking good, as always...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 5, 2015)

"Nutherone bites the dust"

Looks awesome, Paymaster!


----------

